# Recent pics of Tilly. 9/10 months old.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly going on her walk trip. (but wasn't allowed walk) 😣









Begging for some treats. 









"Am I cute mom"









Please can we go walkies. 









HA HA HA. Look at my new BED. 
Silly mom getting rid of black leather for this comfy bed. Lol 










Jeanie x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is beautiful... I love the intense look with the head tilt xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love how she tilts her head as if shes posing!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She nearly does that on commend now. 
It's her DIVA trademark. Lol. 



Jeanie x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of beautiful Tilly


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She look gorgeous....I hope all her health problems are behind her now..just stunning x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

She's beautiful  She looks pretty big, or is that her fur? How tall/heavy is she? I am starting to think Vincent is such a little boy!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just measured her so at 10months she's 18" tall
19" long (bum to neck) 
11.60kg.


Big girl. 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful Tilly, love the photos especially the one of her begging for treats - lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics of Tilly always make me melt. She is so cute and always photogenic - and of course being 18" tall, she is now a confirmed supermodel! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Tilly update Jeanie .. what a beauty ... and she is bigger than I thought .. always thought she was the same size as Honey 15.5 inches tall and approx 9.5 kg


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Just measured her so at 10months she's 18" tall
> 19" long (bum to neck)
> 11.60kg.
> 
> ...


Awww 

See now I'm worried Vincent is just a fatty, he's 12KG exactly but I am sure he's not that tall! I will measure him tonight...!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tilly is adorable.....  love her name too x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Tilly is so sweet and adorable.

How old is Tilly in the picture that was taken on your bed as she looks to have changed a lot in coat and colour since then. Was she apricot when you got her or lighter?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah, Tilly is looking fab.she really does have that head tilt mastered .. Will need to try and teach Molly it!! 
xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am going to have to get all of miss Lady's measurements to compare.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Tilly is so sweet and adorable.
> 
> How old is Tilly in the picture that was taken on your bed as she looks to have changed a lot in coat and colour since then. Was she apricot when you got her or lighter?


Is it the one in the blonde post? 
If So she was only 8weeks. 
Ya she got much lighter the older she got. 

Thanks for all yer lovely posts. She's over all her illness scare thank god😥

I thought she would stop growing at 9months when she was 17" but no. My little poo grew another inch😳
He weight has levelled of just hope she doesn't get any taller. Lol 


Jeanie x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Love the head tilt

Meg x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww she's gorgeous  My Izzie does that with her head on the table lol 

& btw, I love your sofas! Very nice


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Just measured her so at 10months she's 18" tall
> 19" long (bum to neck)
> 11.60kg.
> 
> ...


Measured Vincent....
He is 17 inches tall and 18 inches long! I guess he looks smaller because he's all shaved  Plus I think he is a getting a bit chubby!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh. Poor Vincent. 
He's just big boned. 😄like all of us


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

she is so cute, she is a movie star dog! Those little head tilts are too cute!


----------

